# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  उपयुक्त आहार वजन घटाने के लिए

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कि वजन घटाने के कार्यक्रम में आपके आहार का खासा महत्व होता है। आपके आहार में मौजूद कैलोरी किस प्रकार आपका वजन बढ़ा रही है, इसकी सही जानकारी आपको होनी चाहिए। केवल व्यायाम के जरिए वजन घटाना अधिक चुनौतीपूर्ण है। आहार और व्*यायाम का सही मेल ही आपको वजन कम करने में मदद कर सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

खाने में मौजूद कैलोरी और वसा का अगर सही उपभोग न हो, तो आपका वजन बढ़ सकता है। हम दिन भर जो भी खाते-पीते हैं, उससे हमें जो कैलोरीज मिलती हैं। हमारे सही प्रकार से काम करते रहने के लिए कैलोरीज का होना बहुत जरूरी है। समस्*या तब होती है, जब इनकी मात्रा हमारी जरूरत और खपत से अधिक हो जाती है। आवश्यकता से अधिक कैलोरी शरीर में जमा होकर वसा का रूप धारण कर लेती है। इसी अतिरिक्*त कैलोरी से बचने के लिए हमें सही आहार का चुनाव करना जरूरी है। यह आहार ऐसा होना चाहिए जो हमें जरूरी पोषण भी दे। आइए जानें सही आहार की मदद से कैसे घटाएं वजन

----------


## Krishna

...............................................

----------


## Krishna

*ब्लैक बीन्स*ब्लैक बीन्*स सेहत के लिहाज से बहुत ही अच्*छी होती है। इसमें मौजूद प्रोटीन आपको ऊर्जा तो देता है, लेकिन साथ ही वजन घटाने में भी मदद करता है। आप चाहें तो ब्लैक बीन्स का सूप भी बना सकते हैं।
*अखरोट और ओट्स*इसमें मौजूद ओमेगा-3 की भरपूर मात्रा आपको हेल्दी बनाए रखने में मदद करती है। ओट्स में मौजूद फाइबर लंबे समय तक आपका पेट भरा रखता है, जिससे आपकी पाचन क्रिया भी अच्*छी रहती है साथ ही आपको वजन कम करने में भी मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*सफेद बीन सूप*सफेद बीन सूप वजन कम करने वाले डाइट का अहम हिस्सा है। इसमें शुगर, फैट और सोडियम काफी कम मात्रा में पाया जाता है। यह पौष्टिकता और स्*वाद का अच्*छा मेल होता है। इसे तैयार करना भी बहुत आसान है और इसमें बड़ी मात्रा में प्रोटीन भी पाया जाता है।
*ग्वार की फली
*इसमें कैलोरी काफी कम मात्रा में पाया जाता है। इसमें मौजूद विटामिन और मिनरल शरीर की चर्बी को कम करने में मददगार साबित होता है। इसकी सब्जी काफी स्वादिष्ट होती है।

----------


## Krishna

*ब्रोकली*शारीरिक रूप से फिट और वजन घटाने के लिए ब्रोकली का सेवन अवश्*य करना चाहिए। ब्रोकली में विटामिन सी भरपूर मात्रा में होती है जो मांसपेशियों को मजबूत बनाती है। इसमें मौजूद फाइबर से मेटाबॉल्जिम में सुधार होता है जिससे वजन भी कम होता है।
*अंडे का सफेद हिस्*सा*अंडे में मौजूद अमीनो एसिड शरीर को मजबूत बनाते हैं। हर रोज नाशते में इसेक सेवन से मांसपेशियां मजबूत होती हैं। इसके अलावा, अंडे में विटामिन, एसिड और अन्*य पोषक तत्*व भी होते है। अंडे में सफेद हिस्*से में वसा नहीं होता है जिससे बॉडी में फैट नहीं बढ़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

*तरल पदार्थ लें*आप चाहें तो भोजन के पहले या बाद में छाछ, लस्सी, दही व फ्रूट जूस का सेवन कर सकते हैं। दही, छाछ व ताजे फलों का रस आपके शरीर के लिए गुणकारी होता है। खट्टे फलों में नींबू का रस वजन कम करने में सहायक होता है।
*स्*प्राउट*इसमें फाइबर की काफी मात्रा में होता है। इसके सेवन से वजन कम करने में मदद मिलती है और पाचन प्रक्रिया भी अच्*छी हो जाती है। फाइबर, शरीर से विषैले तत्*वों को बाहर निकालने में मदद करते है और अतिरिक्*त वसा भी कम करते है।

वजन घटाने के लिए सही आहार लेना उतना ही जरूरी है जितना व्यायाम। किसी भी आहार का चुनाव करने से पहले उस पर लिखे इंग्रीडेंट्स पढ़ना ना भूलें।

----------

